# Age of those with remission of diarrhea....



## Guest (Nov 13, 2001)

while taking Caltrate.Has anyone asked if age and menopause have a bearing on the success of using Caltrate for "D" symptoms?? If not here goes....If you are having normal BM's since starting Caltrate would you please reply with your age and whether you have or have not gone through Menopause.Would greatly appreciate your answer!! Thanks,







Barbara


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I wiil be first.I am 52 and I am able to control diarrhea with great success with Calcium carbonate with vitamin D and Minerals.I have not gone through menopause yet. Still waiting.Linda


----------



## cindy80004 (May 1, 2001)

I'll go next! I am 53 and have had wonderful success taking Caltrate 600+ D in the pink and white bottle.Don't know about menopause. Had a hysterectomy at 49 due to fibroids. Have been wearing a hormone patches since then. Never had any symptoms of menopause so can't help there.Cindy


----------



## DonnaP (Sep 7, 2000)

Hi Barbara,I will turn the big 50 the end of this month.







My doctor tells me I may never go through menopause since I have been on HRT for many years. I had been taking Calcium for a very long time, and since I take it in combination with other things, I can't say that it alone helped my 'D'. Donna-----


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2001)

Thanks girls, Keep 'em coming.Appreciate your input./Barbara


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2001)

Well, I started taking the Caltrate in the purple and white box a month ago. I noticed a considerable difference. I have not gone through menopause, as I am only 27 years old. I did notice that my last period was also much more bearable...minimal cramps and bloating. I wonder if that has anything to do with the Calcium?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Minime,I do think the calcium does help PMS and I now hardly notice when it is coming on and before it was pretty bad.What a great side effect of the calcium.Linda


----------



## GI Jane (Nov 10, 2000)

I'm turning 25 very soon and have had amazing success with Caltrate for over a year now.I have not gone through menopause, and unfortuantely, I haven't seen any difference in PMS or cramps, etc.


----------

